# Hobby 750 electric issues



## fmerino (Mar 30, 2011)

Hello guys,

Yesterday, the electric toilet flush stopped working and this morning I noticed that all the spot lamps in the living area and around the fixed bed do not work, together with the water in the kitchen sink and basin unit, arrrgh. I believe that a fuse has blown (circuit 1). 
All the other 12v spot lights in the kitchen, wardrobe and entrance are working just fine( I think these are part of circuit 2). 
As far as I know, there are 3 fuses (10a, 10a & 15a) on the electric control board above the entrance door and none of them have popped out.

Anybody knows how to check out those fuses or where else should I be looking for.

By the way, the 3 leisure batteries are fully and constantly charged so the 12v charger placed under the passenger seat (LHD) is working fine (on electric hook up at the moment) 

Thanks for your help in advance

Fernando


----------



## fmerino (Mar 30, 2011)

Problem solved! 

I found the fuse that had blown over the Control Board and everything works as it should.

Cheers


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

well done I'm sure all the replies helped :lol: 

joe


----------

